

Time Moves With The Moon - 127001brewer
http://www.npr.org/blogs/13.7/2012/09/12/160944289/time-moves-with-the-moon

======
mooism2
_Far into the future, with the continuous slowing-down of Earth's spin, a day
will last about 47 hours and the distance to the Moon will be 43 percent
longer than today. At this point, Earth will spin about its axis at the same
rate that the moon will orbit the Earth — the pair will be tidally-locked..._

The moon currently takes almost a month to orbit the earth. The moon will be
orbiting further away, so its orbit will take longer (how much longer?)... but
it will also orbit the earth once every new earth day of about 47 hours.

I am missing something somewhere. (Or --- stab in the dark --- they mean 47
days?)

